# Volkwagen TDI's - what do the red D and red I mean??



## Betsy Og (21 Jun 2005)

I gather the red I is supposed to mean higher engine BHP but unsure.
If so what is the red D about??, has it to do with Comfortline model (basic I understand) V's the upper spec models???


----------



## ClubMan (21 Jun 2005)

.


----------



## Dearg Doom (21 Jun 2005)

The diesel engines come in 105bhp, 140bhp and 170bhp variants. The more red letters the power powerful the engine.


----------



## MonsieurBond (21 Jun 2005)

Dearg Doom said:
			
		

> The diesel engines come in 105bhp, 140bhp and 170bhp variants. The more red letters the power powerful the engine.



On the Passat, I think the red I was supposed to mean the more powerful engine, but some models had the D in red which was a mistake...

You are also supposed to be able to distinguish the more powerful models by the gears - 6th gear only comes with the more powerful model.

Only way to be sure apparently is to check is to ask a garage quoting the serial number.


----------



## soy (21 Jun 2005)

the main gist of the above is correct with the following corrections


Tdi = 90bhp in early years, later increased to 100bhp
Td red i = 115bhp early years, later increased to 130bhp
T red di = 130bhp early years, later increased to 170bhp


----------



## MonsieurBond (21 Jun 2005)

*Red letter day*



			
				soy said:
			
		

> the main gist of the above is correct with the following corrections
> 
> 
> Tdi = 90bhp in early years, later increased to 100bhp
> ...


 
Except where it was printed wrong on some models!!

A VW dealer told me you can NOT rely on the colouring of the letters.


----------



## Betsy Og (22 Jun 2005)

So, in theory at least, I've a 130bhp model !!!

Great car I have to say, looking fwd to seeing the new model "in the flesh" - saw one photo but a bit hard to judge it - the lines looked a bit straighter and more angular.

Got mine as an ex-rental car, only 6.5k on it, the way to go if I can go that way again - sure the new car smell was still in it !!


----------



## Frank (27 Jun 2005)

I have a red DI passat it is the 130 with a 6 speed as well. 

You should know if it is a 130 when you put the right show down. Loads of power. Enough to push you back into the seat or leave the traction control working hard if it is slippy.

The auld oil burners have come a long way. 

Would love to get a spin in a 170 though.


----------



## Betsy Og (29 Jun 2005)

Frank said:
			
		

> You should know if it is a 130 when you put the right show down. Loads of power. Enough to push you back into the seat or leave the traction control working hard if it is slippy.


 
I made a big leap up from a 'super-mini' so its all good anyway but cant compare a 100bhp to a 130bhp. I note on the new models there are 105 or 115 or something. Only 5 fwd gears on mine.

I notice if you do happen to be in too high a gear and dont change down its very slow to pick up (so change down early sez u).

Also, you know this "traction control" thingy ('03 model) that puts on an orange light when you activate it (controls wheel spin when on loose ground) - I think I read this should always be on - if so why isnt it always on???? Does it affect fuel efficencey.

How much do ye get out of a 63 ltr tank - I get approx. 750 miles or so, how do you work out MPG and what should it be (isnt it around the 40). Any more fuel savings tips (beside correct tyre pressure, mininal 'booting' and braking, driving in high gears).


----------



## jdf (3 Jul 2005)

With respect to traction control - the light on the dash only shows up in 2 circumstances:

1 when it is active i.e. it has detected wheel spin and has cut power to the wheels (you should notice this as the light flashes in the dash and the engine speed drops a little)

2 when it has been switched off the light will remain permanently lit on the dash.

So if you have the light permanently lit on the dash the traction control is switched off.

It has abosolutely no effect on fuel efficiency.


----------



## RS2K (20 Jul 2005)

Of course it does!

If you are breaking traction (or wind for that matter) you are wasting energy and fuel.

Anyone who pays over €42k for a new top of the line Passat is certifiable.

Nice and all as the are - they are still a Wolkswagen.


----------



## burns (21 Jul 2005)

Betsy Og 

Got mine as an ex-rental car, only 6.5k on it, the way to go if I can go that way again - sure the new car smell was still in it !!

How do you go about getting an ex rental


----------



## Betsy Og (21 Jul 2005)

burns said:
			
		

> Betsy Og
> 
> How do you go about getting an ex rental


 
You just ask at the garages - seems many of them, even if not directly involved in renting themselves, get their hands on some rental stock. The '05 stock wouldnt be available until probably late Sept/Oct. However, you could well end up driving an '05 in '05 but at a nice discount  - 5k ish off a new one if my memory serves me right.

Had no probs with mine but suppose theres always the risk of rental cars being abused - as against that you would still have a good bit of warrunty left


----------



## maryrose (21 Jul 2005)

Burns, Theres no great secret to buying ex-rental, just get yourself to a few garages dealing in the kind of car you are interested, and haunt them basically. The reason I say this is , first come first served. 
Make sure they know what type of car you want, and have your finances in place.
Also get the garage to give it a good service check by their mechanics before you buy.
The cars are generally six months old, some milage on the clock, and not without a few blemishes.
The best time of the year is Sept. to early Nov.


----------



## burns (22 Jul 2005)

thanks folks
i'd be happy to buy an 05 car in sep or oct if i was getting 4 or 5k off the list price.


----------



## RS2K (22 Jul 2005)

Never ever buy an ex rental car.

You are as likely to be unlucky as lucky.

Remember one careful owner, and one hundred careless drivers.

You'd be better advised to look for a private sale. One owner - maybe 6 months old, low miles,  factory warranty, and a lower price than the garages.

Sorted.


----------



## Leo (22 Jul 2005)

It's often said that a little harsh treatment is the best way to bed in a new engine. Take it too easy and keep the revs down for too long and you'll end up with problems. See http://www.honestjohn.co.uk/faq/faq.htm?id=44 for more.
Leo


----------



## celsius (22 Jul 2005)

Have bought two ex rentals - once a Primera , and a 3 years ago a Galaxy TDI - No problems with either and in both cases the cars were as new with full warranty with about 10 k miles on the clock
Buying private has its own risks.


----------



## jdf (24 Jul 2005)

RS2K said:
			
		

> Of course it does!
> 
> If you are breaking traction (or wind for that matter) you are wasting energy and fuel.


 
For the sake of clarity I'd add that driving around with traction control switched on or off doesn't affect fuel economy. Constantly provoking it to interviene will as you mention.


----------



## joebre (23 Aug 2005)

Have an 03 "all red" TDI. This is the 150 bhp model and not 170, as mentioned in some earlier posts. The new Mark V is 2.0 litre and is 140bhp.



joebre


----------

